# Dx 4 97803 ?



## korolevam (Apr 7, 2011)

Does anybody know what is the accepted DX for CPT 97803 for Medicare? We've used obesity and got denied  
Please, help !!! Thank you


----------



## Mojo (Apr 8, 2011)

Medicare covers MNT for patients with DM and renal disease.


----------



## mitchellde (Apr 8, 2011)

but if obesity is your dx then that is what you will have to use.  Be sure you have the right obesity as documented by the provider, and a documented BMI code as well.  That is best you can do if that is the reason for the MNT.  You can try to appeal to obtain an exception to the LCD/NCD determinations, and it is best to do so with a letter from the provider explaining the need from a medical standpoint for the MNT.


----------



## korolevam (Apr 11, 2011)

*Need an answer*

I need a list of DX's for that CPT that MC covers Thank you


----------



## mitchellde (Apr 11, 2011)

I am very resistant to providing this kind of list.  We need/must use the dx code supported by the documentation provided for the encounter.  We have a responsibility to do this.  If obesity is what is documented then that is what you will need to use.  It will help if you can provide the note.


----------



## korolevam (Apr 12, 2011)

*2 mitchellde*

Ha ha Very helpful My doc now knows when 2 c pts for that kind of encounters


----------

